
Bill Gates Made These 15 Predictions in 1999 - ytNumbers
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/bill-gates-made-these-15-predictions-in-1999-and-its-scary-how-accurate-he-was-a7828701.html
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14708546](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14708546)

See note at bottom acknowledging the original.

